# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Petit Cul-de-Sac Natural pools off limits

## andynap



----------


## JEK

This should not be confused with the Grand Fond natural pools. Might want to edit your subject.

----------


## Jim A

> This should not be confused with the Grand Fond natural pools. Might want to edit your subject.



I was wondering which. I assumed "Petit dead end"( :Wink-slap: ) gave me the answer I selfishly hoped for as we only go to the ones by Grand Fond but had a little oh no moment at first

----------


## JEK

This may have something to do with the closure.

----------


## cassidain

*DISPARITION AUX PISCINES NATURELLES : LES RECHERCHES ONT REPRIS CE MATIN*


26/10/2022

Les opérations de recherche de l'enfant disparue hier matin sur le site des piscines naturelles, à Petit Cul de Sac, ont été relancées aujourd'hui à 6 heures. Elles avaient été interrompues hier à la nuit tombée. Toute au long de la journée, les équipes du Stis épaulés par les plongeurs de la SNSM (société nationale de sauvetage en mer), l'hélicoptère Dragon de la sécurité civile et une société de jet ski, a silloné la côte afin de retrouver la victime.Hier en fin d'après-midi, la Collectivité territoriale a pris un arrêté qui interdit "jusqu'à nouvel ordre" l'accès au site des piscines naturelles de petit Cul de Sac. "Toute baignade sur le littoral de Saint-Barthélemy constitue un danger pour la sécurité publique en raison de la forte houle", est-il stipulé dans l'arrêté.

Search efforts for the missing child were suspended overnight then restarted at 6am this morning.

----------


## JEK

The search operations for the child who disappeared yesterday morning on the site of the natural swimming pools, in Petit Cul de Sac, were relaunched today at 6 am. They had been interrupted yesterday at nightfall. Throughout the day, the Stis teams, supported by divers from the SNSM (national sea rescue company), the civil security Dragon helicopter and a jet ski company, criss-crossed the coast to find the victim.Yesterday at the end of the afternoon, the Territorial Collectivity issued an order prohibiting "until further notice" access to the site of the natural swimming pools of Petit Cul de Sac. "Any swimming on the coast of Saint-Barthélemy constitutes a danger to public safety due to the strong swell", is it stipulated in the decree.

----------


## Jim A

> The search operations for the child who disappeared yesterday morning on the site of the natural swimming pools, in Petit Cul de Sac, were relaunched today at 6 am. They had been interrupted yesterday at nightfall. Throughout the day, the Stis teams, supported by divers from the SNSM (national sea rescue company), the civil security Dragon helicopter and a jet ski company, criss-crossed the coast to find the victim.Yesterday at the end of the afternoon, the Territorial Collectivity issued an order prohibiting "until further notice" access to the site of the natural swimming pools of Petit Cul de Sac. "Any swimming on the coast of Saint-Barthélemy constitutes a danger to public safety due to the strong swell", is it stipulated in the decree.



Horrible. Hoping for a miracle

----------


## cassidain

The body of the poor child has been found. In a chasm. Recovery of the body will begin at first light.

----------


## Dennis

Very, very sad.

----------


## marybeth

Devastating….

----------


## KevinS

From the Collectivité, Google translation:

Hello,


 Below is a press release for distribution.


 The body of the 11-year-old girl who disappeared on October 25 at the Petit Cul de Sac natural pools site has been found.  [S]he was located by a camera at the end of the afternoon.
 As the public prosecutor told the press: “the conditions did not allow the rescuers to recover the body”.
 The rescue teams will intervene again tomorrow morning.
 The distress is immense in the face of this tragedy.  All our thoughts are with the family.

----------


## cec1

Interventions of community members, in so many ways, in this recovery effort has been an awesome display of bonds among St. Barths residents. A tragic outcome. One, nonetheless, that has brought people together in the great sense of “family” that continues to bind “locals.”

----------


## amyb

All on island mourn along with this young girls family, friends, and classmates. It is so horrible. And I agree, I see  the entire island has come together to grieve and share this tragic loss. May she forever Rest In Peace.

----------


## Cwater

Tragic.  Sending love to the family.

----------


## Jim A

Heart breaking

----------


## GramChop

I join the large chorus of payers for all who are touched by this tragedy. 

Lord, hear our prayers.

----------


## JEK

> All on island mourn along with this young girl’s family, friends, and classmates. It is so horrible. And I agree, I see  the entire island has come together to grieve and share this tragic loss. May she forever Rest In Peace.




*News of the Day-10/28*Local Info


COMMUNITY


HALLOWEEN FESTIVITIES CANCELED. In view of the event which impacts the entire school community and beyond, the Territorial Collectivity of Saint Barthélemy, the APEL (association of parents of students) and the college team, inform you that the Halloween festivities planned on the Quai du General de Gaulle are an nullified. The belote contest is postponed to a later date. Our strengths, our energy and our hearts go out to the families.

----------


## le_reve

Just heartbreaking.  Deepest condolences to her friends and family.

----------


## cassidain

*DISPARITION AUX PISCINES NATURELLES : LES OPÉRATIONS SONT TOUJOURS EN COURS.*


29/10/2022

Le corps de lenfant âgée de 11 ans, emportée par une vague avant de disparaître dans une cavité sur le site des piscines naturelles de Petit-Cul-de-Sac mardi 25 octobre, a été localisé par une caméra à une profondeur de cinq mètres, hier jeudi en fin daprès-midi.

Aujourdhui, vendredi, des moyens importants ont été engagés tout au long de cette 4e journée de recherche. Léquipe des sapeur-pompiers de Saint-Barthélemy et celle de sauveteurs aquatiques ont été rejointes par les sauveteurs aquatiques de Guadeloupe et de Saint-Martin. Mais également les plongeurs de la gendarmerie nationale et une équipe de « Grimpe » (sapeur-pompiers spécialisés en alpinisme) de Guadeloupe venus en renfort. Sans oublier lhélicoptère Dragon de la sécurité civile de Guadeloupe et son équipage. Le Lieutenant Laurens, commandant du Stis de Saint-Barthélemy souligne « lampleur des moyens conséquents engagés, des services techniques et lélan de solidarité puisque des clubs de plongées, des jets ski mis à disposition sont également sur place. ». Ce matin le préfet Vincent Berton sest rendu sur les lieux. Il a pu ainsi prendre conscience de la difficulté et la complexité de lintervention. Il en a profité pour assurer le soutien des services de lÉtat. 

« La journée a consisté, explique le Lieutenant Laurens, à continuer à explorer le boyau au niveau du syphon au moyen dun robot sous-marin équipé de caméra et de projecteur, mis à disposition par des particuliers. La mission de ce robot est de poursuivre la reconnaissance au niveau de la localisation du corps de la victime. Le cheminement est très complexe puisque dans le boyau, où il y a un mécanisme daspiration qui monte et qui descend, il y a un courant très fort et dune force assez importante. Lles opérations sont donc très difficiles et très complexes dû à ce boyau et au relief à lintérieur de la cavité. On ne peut engager aucun personnel physique face à la dangerosité. Seuls les moyens matériels, qui ont leur limite technique aussi, sont engagés actuellement. Parallèlement avec les équipes « Grimpe » de Guadeloupe on a mis un dispositif de sécurisation du site afin de sécuriser la remontée de la victime dans une cavité où les conditions sont très difficiles. »
Le lieutenant Laurens souligne également quil est en contact avec la cellule de secours de spéléo français où des spécialistes compétents et professionnelles dans le domaine spéléo sous-marine. « On a un appui technique permanent sur les stratégies à envisager et à engager sur cette intervention qui est particulière et complexe. Et également unique. Le bilan est dramatique mais tout est mis en uvre pour arriver à remonter le corps de la jeune victime. »
Lintervention est suspendue ce soir en raison des risques nocturnes sur le site. Elle reprendra demain matin.

The ordeal continues. The poor child's body found its way into a chasm that is impossible to safely access physically, given the nature of the deep, narrow cavity and the ferocity of the currents and swells. Assets from surrounding islands have joined forces with island rescue services and private contributors. In spite of all such efforts, recovery of the body has still not been possible, and efforts will continue tomorrow morning. 

One can only imagine the emotional trauma for all involved.

----------


## Dennis

F**k.

----------


## andynap

That’s heartbreaking

----------


## cassidain

Accident de baignade à Saint-Barthélémy : Fin des recherches


Fin des opérations, suite à la disparition le 25 octobre, de la jeune fille âgée de 11 ans, sur le site des piscines naturelles de Petit Cul de Sac  


Malgré l’ampleur des moyens techniques et humains déployés, les tentatives de récupération du corps de la victime ont été infructueuses. 


L’extraction se révélant impossible, les autorités ont décidé l’arrêt définitif des interventions. Une décision entérinée par le procureur de la République. 


La Collectivité remercie toutes les équipes (militaires, officielles, civiles, bénévoles…) engagées dans les opérations de recherches pendant ces quatre jours. 


La détresse et la douleur face à ce drame sont incommensurables. Toutes nos pensées vont à la famille.

Latest bulletin. The efforts to recover the body of the victim have been officially terminated. Recovery has been deemed not possible.

----------


## andynap



----------


## JEK

Just when we thought the saddest situation couldn’t get any sadder

----------


## amyb

Oh no.  This is such a sad ending. My heart goes out to Mina’s  family and their friends and all those who came and attempted this young girl’s recovery. Rest In Peace.

----------


## TPunch42

So heartbreaking!  Our love and deepest condolences to the entire family and the island community for this tragic loss of life. I cannot fathom the pain of their loss.  With all our hearts!

----------


## Rosemary

We have a tradition on our island of Cuttyhunk. Our church has a basket of shells from shore upon which to write a prayer.  Theyre taken outside the harbor and released with flowers and prayers. Mina and her family, her saviors who tried SO hard, and all islanders are remembered in Massachusetts.

----------


## davesmom

May this little girl rest in peace and may her family take strength in love and caring by the entire community, near and far.  Mina will be remembered with love by everyone who has heard of this tragedy, even if we did not know her personally.  Every child that is lost is everybody's child.

----------


## cec1

> May this little girl rest in peace and may her family take strength in love and caring by the entire community, near and far.  Mina will be remembered with love by everyone who has heard of this tragedy, even if we did not know her personally.  Every child that is lost is everybody's child.



Eloquent.

----------


## cec1

> We have a tradition on our island of Cuttyhunk. Our church has a basket of shells from shore upon which to write a prayer.  They’re taken outside the harbor and released with flowers and prayers. Mina and her family, her saviors who tried SO hard, and all islanders are remembered in Massachusetts.



Exquisite, Rosemary . . . thank you for this way of remembering Mina.

----------


## davesmom

> Exquisite, Rosemary . . . thank you for this way of remembering Mina.



  Totally agree, this is truly a lovely way to remember others.

----------


## Rosemary

All the water, everywhere...  we all join...  But the tragedy remains. My youngest daughter used to say her prayers every night and included everyone from the mailman to the Man on the Moon. It took HOURS.  One night she was tired and said "God bless everyone I know and everyone I don't." She was four.  She climbed into bunk and never looked back.  That has been my prayer ever since. Best to everyone.

----------


## cec1

> All the water, everywhere...  we all join...  But the tragedy remains. My youngest daughter used to say her prayers every night and included everyone from the mailman to the Man on the Moon. It took HOURS.  One night she was tired and said "God bless everyone I know and everyone I don't." She was four.  She climbed into bunk and never looked back.  That has been my prayer ever since.



What a beautiful message from your daughter!

----------


## Rosemary

> What a beautiful message from your daughter!



Thank you, Dennis.  She gave us a gift with that message.

----------


## cassidain

> All the water, everywhere...  we all join...  But the tragedy remains. My youngest daughter used to say her prayers every night and included everyone from the mailman to the Man on the Moon. It took HOURS.  One night she was tired and said "God bless everyone I know and everyone I don't." She was four.  She climbed into bunk and never looked back.  That has been my prayer ever since. Best to everyone.



so beautiful. brings tears to my eyes.

----------


## amyb

What a loving ceremony in Cuttyhunk and a caring tribute to those who have perished.  

As a community here on St Barths  comes together, know all here will remember young Mina.

----------


## NancySC

A tragedy for the family & friends of this young girl, also for those who never new Mina.  May her spirit soar, and those left behind keep her memory alive & close in their hearts.  Never a parent, I can't imagine the pain now & beyond for her family & friends.

----------

